# War-Time Bombs Buried in Your Cities?



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

EricIsHim said:


> *Hong Kong detonates massive World War II bomb*
> Thu Sep 6, 2007 1:14AM EDT
> 
> HONG KONG (Reuters) - Hong Kong police evacuated hundreds of people from a densely populated area of the main island before detonating a World War II bomb discovered during construction work, local media reported.
> ...


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> How often does that happen, and are there stories from some high-profile projects in the large cities about bomb finds?


Happens quite often.
Youll have the so called "Blindgängers" (blindgoers) in basically every german city.
Theyll usually find them during construction works.
In other cities where ground fighting occured, like in Berlin for example, youll additionally have a high amount of unexploded artillery shells and other ammunition.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Not too long ago a guy was killed when a bomb exploded during construction works on a highway in Bavaria:


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

It's quite common to find a WWII bomb in a construction site in my city as well, along with antiquities.Hopefully i don't remember of anyone being killed from a bomb.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

dammn a 400 lbs bomb? that's crazy. I hope they dig all of the bombs out and get rid of them safely.


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Around 250 people are employed finding and disposing of WW2 bombs and ammunition in the Netherlands.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Recent UK WW2 Bomb in London

Army team attempt to defuse wartime bomb in London
15 May 07 

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...eamAttemptToDefuseWartimeBombInEastLondon.htm

An Army Explosive Ordnance Disposal team are in the process of
trying to defuse a wartime bomb discovered on a building site in
East London.

The bomb, which is believed to still have a fully functioning fuse and 
to be packed with explosives, was discovered by workmen as they
were excavating the site, located at the junction of Roman Road 
and Palmer Road in Bethnal Green, on the evening of Monday 
14 May 2007.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Thousands of military explosives are found on the UK mainland 
every year through excavations, building works and dredging 
operations – many are relics from the two World Wars.

Hundreds more turn up in gardens, attics and cupboards, 
on beaches or in the countryside. Caches of Second World 
War Home Guard munitions regularly turn-up having laid 
forgotten in attic rooms or outhouses for decades.

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...istics/MakingSureYourYearGoesWithoutABang.htm

The Royal Navy Bomb disposal deal with WW2 Mines at Sea, with 
fishing boats reguarly getting them tangled in their nets, or
WW2 mines being washed up on beaches.

The Chester Unit of 11 Army EOD, had 100 Call outs last year alone,
and they are just one of many Army units across the UK.

The RAF and the Metropolitan Police also have dedicated EOD Teams





































Terrorist Threat


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

In Latvian towns and cities, also in Riga it is very very common. One trail through park where I walked every day in schooltime - they found 7 large aviation bombs under it.

Happily in last years no tragic acidents with these bombs. There is special unit to be called when you find such a bomb.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

kebabmonster said:


> Either we made shit bombs or dropped that many, I don't know.


LOL, yeah, those were YOUR bombs, not ours, all ours went off 

:jk:


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Indianapolis was in that perfect geographical location to where its never been attacked, the state has(but not by bombs) so nope, no buried bombs haha.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder if Japan is experiencing the same way as Germany? I heard bomb disposal business in Germany is a profiting business. :nuts:


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Here in Melbourne all we have is at Point Nepean, where they used to find bombs all the time from WWII, and still have the area restricted. Except these are only from bombs our own Army placed there incase of a Japanese invasion (point nepean is at the mouth of the bay that Melbourne surrounds). 

But in Sydney they recently found an unexploded bomb under a house that was being renovated. When the Japanese started their invasion attempts of Sydney harbour, they bombed suburbs surrounding the harbour, many of which are unexploded and lie where they were meant to blow up.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Last time in Sziget festival a swedish guy found an anti-tank mine. He throw it away,because he's never seen or heard about WWII things lying around. He was lucky,the mechanism was stained,because it was in the Danube for a long time. Specialists said it could have killed anybody in a 50m circle,and make serious injuries in 100m
A lot of bombs,shells,ammunitions and weapons can be found in Budapest. Its a real luck that the new metro's TBM didnt run into one. Being a bomb specialist is a hard job here. Somewhere I've read that they have something to do(in Hungary) every 2nd day.


----------



## rottersclub (Oct 3, 2002)

They find them in the UK quite often in cities that were blitzed. I remember one being found in Coventry when I was a student. I think part of a road collapsed into a rubble pit and there was an Unexploded bomb in it.

The things dropped which such a force that if they didn't explode they buried themselves in the ground. I imagine there're still quite a few out there.

There's a boat in London that's in the Thames and loaded with WWII explosives.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Also in Austria there are lots of bombs left. You hear every now and then about bombs that had to be detonated by security forces after being found during construction works.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*5,000 evacuated in Italy for wartime bomb *
9 September 2008

ROME (AP) - Five thousand people are being evacuated in southern Italy after an unexploded World War II bomb was found in downtown Salerno, near Naples.

Authorities said Tuesday they have ordered the evacuation of everyone living within 250 meters (820 feet) from the bomb, which resurfaced during construction work. Salerno town hall officials say the evacuation will last until Sunday, as experts decide how to dispose of the device. Makeshift accommodation is being set up in a nearby stadium.

Salerno is near the Amalfi coast -- one of Italy's top tourist draws. The town's railway line linking northern and southern Italy has been closed and highway traffic disrupted in the area.

The Defense Ministry says about 2,000 bombs are found and deactivated each year in Italy.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

No bombs in San Francisco of course...but every now and then unexploded mortar shells and grenades from military training during world war II are found buried at the beach. Also, old forgotten explosives that soldiers brought back from the war are sometimes found hidden in houses.

When I lived in Fort Ord, there were no-go areas around former firing ranges, because there was tons of unexploded ordnance from when the fort was in commission (1917-1994). Every now and then you could hear explosions as the army went through and blew up whatever they could find.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Lots of bombs and other war-time stuff in our canals (city of Zwolle, Overijssel Province, the Netherlands). Just recently they got 200 mortargrenades out of the canals from WW II. They are also building a new railway bridge and had to clean out the area first because of some major bombs along the IJssel river.


----------



## kalle_sg (Apr 27, 2008)

War-time bombs are quite common in most of Polish cities - as everywhere, where the WW2 warfare was happening.

Just few months ago some mines and bombs where found in my hometown of Gliwice in Upper Silesia. They were transported to the Gliwice sapper unit and loaded on a truck to be detonated in a blasting site outside the city. However, for unclear reasons, the bombs exploded on the truck in the city just ca. 300 metres from residential areas. Luckily, nobody was hurt.

Another spectacular event happend almost one year ago in Polish capital, Warsaw. There was a WW2 mortar ammo found during redecoration of Prime Minister's office. The whole government was evacuated, and the ammo was detonated in a blasting site. Happily, no incidents.

Not even mentioning loads of mines, bombs and other explosives lying at the bottom of Baltic Sea, sometimes very close to major harbours like Gdańsk or Gdynia.


----------

